# OBBC



## Xiphius (Oct 10, 2007)

C-ya called in on the sat phone and had two blues released by noon yesterday 190 miles se of Perdido Pass (Lloyds Ridge). I guess there is pretty water over near Tampa!


----------



## Midnight Run (Oct 2, 2007)

c-ya was in greens canyon and they did not have good video on one of the blue marlin so the tourny comitteecalled it a white. I fished on High C's we were 235mout at Marco polo in Greens Canyon first day we caught 26 45-55lbs yellow fin you wanted we kept 10 of them. second daywe fishedMars and the rigs around that area andcaught 1 blue on a 50w jumped off another blueand had a white in the spread for 20 secand andcaught one dolphin. we weighted in a 56.7 tuna and21.8 dolphin.


----------



## Xiphius (Oct 10, 2007)

They were in Atwell valley within Green Canyonaround the ensco (970?)rig. The video was shot on a latham cam that was foggy and had serious glare. They live baited each of their fish. The fish pulled off in the whitewater on the starboard side of the boat. Could not positively identify the fish although we know it could not be a white or a sailthey wat it dumped an 80# and by the size. That is a beautiful boat, its a Blackwell 68?

Tuna Cocoon 114, Conundrum 108, Iona Louise 57.8

Dolphin Blue Smoker 51, Conundrum 37.8 Blue Smoker 35

Wahoo Lady Ann 38.8, Conundrum 32.2 Mollie 31

Release C Ya 875, High Cs 750, Cocoon 350


----------



## Midnight Run (Oct 2, 2007)

yea its a 68 and they have a 61 blckwell also


----------



## Bodacious (Oct 2, 2007)

So they have 2 blackwells???? That 68 is sweet!


----------



## Midnight Run (Oct 2, 2007)

yea the 61 is on its way to brazil


----------

